# Green Tomato BBQ sauce ala Dirtsailor!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well our growing season sucked the big one! Late spring frost, early fall frost = 300 green tomatoes. Three so far have ripened using the brown paper bag method. I decided to experiment and thought why not a green tomato BBQ sauce. Usually I'd look up on the net to see what was put there, but decided to just wing it in the kitchen while downing some local microbrews.













10290878394_513fe462c0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 15, 2013






Start by dicing up 8 cups of green tomatoes. Salt them with a tablespoon or two of sea salt and let sit for 20-30 minutes. I couldn't help myself and I added cracked pepper and garlic at this stage too. Playing with the filters on my camera, hence the green hue.













10290924294_842910b4db_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 15, 2013






After the salt does its thing to the tomaters, put them in a sauce pan with about a 1/3-1/2 cup apple cider vinegar, 1/3 cup brown sugar, garlic, onion powder (didn't have an onion), celery seed

a couple thai chiles and one of these:













10291149575_36045464eb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 15, 2013






A Deschutes Brewery Jubelale. If you can find this seasonal ale grab some for a try it is tasty. The wife scolded me for using the last one in a sauce! Quickly informing me that she used keystone light in the beer bread she made us for dinner!













10291020246_e4a2a6ace4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 15, 2013






I simmered the above for 45 minutes r so, then I to the emulsion blender to it. Then strained that mixture and back into the pot. Simmered it down by half. Turned off the burner and will give it another taste today to see what else it might need. Was tasting pretty good last night, so it might not need anything.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 15, 2013)

You have almost made your version of Chow Chow....except when you took the "boat motor" to it.

Looks good!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> You have almost made your version of Chow Chow....except when you took the "boat motor" to it.
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Kat


I actually was considering the chow chow, but I didn't have everything to make it. Tonight that is on the stove, with some slight modifications. We had a relish a while back that was like chow chow, but also had celery in it and it was great. So I think that I will add that to the batch as well.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh no....already scolded by the bride...lol. Case, my man....had a bumper crop of these myself 2 years ago and canned them up like candied jalapenos. Came out pretty good. And here's a Cowboy Candy one that sounded terrific posted today http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150748/cowboy-candy-candied-jalapenos


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like you might be on to something there!!! I made Salsa Verde using most of my green maters and a few jars of Green Tomato Relish. Haven't tried the relish yet, but the salsa is pretty tasty. 

I had lots of my green ones turn just sitting in a colander.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Oh no....already scolded by the bride...lol. Case, my man....had a bumper crop of these myself 2 years ago and canned them up like candied jalapenos. Came out pretty good. And here's a Cowboy Candy one that sounded terrific posted today http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150748/cowboy-candy-candied-jalapenos



She thought it was a waste of a good beer, I call it flavor enhancement of a good BBQ sauce!

Yeah we did some pickled maters last year. Weren't a big hit around the house. So not sure I'll do more. I'm the only one eating them and it's far and few between.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Sounds like you might be on to something there!!! I made Salsa Verde using most of my green maters and a few jars of Green Tomato Relish. Haven't tried the relish yet, but the salsa is pretty tasty.
> 
> I had lots of my green ones turn just sitting in a colander.



Salsa verde sounds good! I'm going to do a batch of chow chow tonight. I'll still have plenty more to experiment with!


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2013)

Terrific looking recipe, Case. I love it when people find new ways to use something at hand.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking recipe, Case. I love it when people find new ways to use something at hand.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco! I have a hard time wasting what we grow, even when it not ripe. I am hoping that a few more will ripen. Until then I'll keep coming up with stuff to make!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2013)

I bet that green tomato twang would be really great in a BBQ. You guys just always amaze me.

In a couple a years I'll see it on the grocery shelf and say, I knew DS when he only had 3 red tomatoes!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I bet that green tomato twang would be really great in a BBQ. You guys just always amaze me.
> 
> In a couple a years I'll see it on the grocery shelf and say, I knew DS when he only had 3 red tomatoes!










I thought that it would be pretty tangy, but when I sampled the maters after salting they weren't as tangy as I thought they were going to be. I was concerned about adding the cider vinegar and having it be to tart. Not a problem with these green maters. On purpose I haven't added some of the ingredients I normally would in BBQ sauce. Normally I'd add molasses, Worcestershire but am leaving those out. Totally new flavor profile! Curious to taste it tonight. I think that it will best on pork and chicken.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Sounds good!


I can't wait to give it a try tonight! Think I may do some chicken breasts and see how it goes.


----------

